# Christmas exchange/Pimp my ride



## old blue (May 4, 2007)

Just a question from someone who has not participated in the Christmas exchange because I can never part with my slot cars. What would happen it worked more like Pimp My Ride where you get your car back, only better? I would think it would have to start earlier to allow time to get the cars out to be customized and back to the original owner. This way if you are into tjet Willys then you will know that is what you are getting at Christmas.


Please understand this is not criticism of the way it has been done but a simple question of a different way of doing it. 

Discuss..........

Old Blue


----------



## Black Oxxpurple (Jul 3, 2011)

I would be in for this one. where do I send my car and 6 Bucks>?

send in last week in August out to new person the first week in September. then back last week in November out the second week in December. this allows for down under time travel.

Thanks 

Rob


----------



## old blue (May 4, 2007)

You bring up a good point. If you mail the car to me, then I have to mail it to someone and they mail it back to me and then I mail it to you again, that would cost more than $6.

I guess we could exchange addresses anonymously and then mail cars directly. There would not be much control that way.

Food for thought


----------



## tjd241 (Jan 25, 2004)

*Pimping might be interesting as another entity Blue, but...*

... the Xmas deal is unique because you build a unique car for it. You don't have to part with one of "your own". It's not a perfect thing... nor was it ever meant to be. You're supposed to do your best, get in the spirit, and have some fun. If yer worried about what comes back to you then it's absolutely not for you. It's a time when you just gotta say wtf !


----------



## old blue (May 4, 2007)

Fair enough. The other thought I had was to have everyone exchange their slowest cars and let the others tune them. 

Hey, I am an idea man.

OB


----------



## tazman052186 (Oct 19, 2005)

It would be cool to try it that way but then if you know someone that does really good modding that one person would have all the cars sent to that person it wouldnt be fair. If you make someone the head person and get names of people that would like to do it. Put their names in a hat and outside person (not part of HT) draw out one by one and have the head person pm them who got who. Then the people matched up send each other a car with shipping in it. That would be one way to do it. Or if you dont have a body for a chassis send the chassis and have them mod up a body for that chassis.Then chassis and body gets sent back.


----------



## NTxSlotCars (May 27, 2008)

What if we all got together and raced?


----------



## tazman052186 (Oct 19, 2005)

Where would we race at and what would be raced?


----------



## Gerome (Sep 25, 2011)

old blue said:


> Fair enough. The other thought I had was to have everyone exchange their slowest cars and let the others tune them.
> 
> Hey, I am an idea man.
> 
> OB


What if your car came back slower then when it left?


----------



## TGM2054 (May 14, 2011)

How about a slot car power tour. Kind of like the Hot Rod Power Tour. All the cars meet at one place, all makes all models. They then get boxed up together and sent on to the next track, and so on with maybe 5 or six different tracks. At the end the cars return to where they originally met, are put back in to their original boxes and returned to their owners. If the car breaks down along the way the owner has the option of having it returned to them for repairs (at their own cost) or can ask the track owner to repair it if they are nice enough to do it.
Hopefully we could get a variety of tracks, road courses, ovals, and of course drag strips, and a wide variety of cars.
Of coures we'd want the track owners to take pictures and post them up here, along with a few opnions of some of the cars.
Hey, like was said before, it's just an idea.


----------



## bobhch (Apr 22, 2007)

NTxSlotCars said:


> What if we all got together and raced?


My first thought Rich was "What if Ghost Rider was part of the Fantastic Four".

It's a Comic Book thing...hahahahhaaha

It would be fun to race with everyone here on Hobby Talk!! 

:woohoo:

:woohoo:

:woohoo:

:woohoo:

:woohoo:

:woohoo:

:woohoo:

:woohoo:

Bob...I wouldn't even care if I got last place...zilla


----------



## bobhch (Apr 22, 2007)

*Who will be next....to get SUPRISED??*



old blue said:


> Just a question from someone who has not participated in the Christmas exchange because I can never part with my slot cars. What would happen it worked more like Pimp My Ride where you get your car back, only better? I would think it would have to start earlier to allow time to get the cars out to be customized and back to the original owner. This way if you are into tjet Willys then you will know that is what you are getting at Christmas.
> 
> 
> Please understand this is not criticism of the way it has been done but a simple question of a different way of doing it.
> ...


Old Blue,

Are you saying you like T-Jet Willys slot cars?  

I hear you old blue about parting with custom slot cars that you built. 
After the first couple it gets easier to let go.

A good percentage of my collection is Customs made by others here on Hobby Talk.
These are my favorite slot cars!! Thanks Everyone here on HT...You all Rock!!:thumbsup::thumbsup:

When I make a car for trade or exchange it better make me feel like I don't want to let it go...that is my motto. 

If it don't hurt a little  then it aint good enough to send.

There is nothing better than getting a box from someone on HT that you didn't expect to get. It's the HT way. 

Bob...have a few customs to send out this week as a matter of fact...zilla


----------



## honda27 (Apr 17, 2008)

*xmas*

come on old blue get in on the xmas exchange u let a car go u get 1 back so u r not loseing a car. come on man let 1 go. :wave:


----------



## alpink (Aug 22, 2010)

ideas?
how about some 'team build' Gypsy type builds.
for instance, I donate 5 NOS t-jet chassis after the teams are assembled.
they then travel through those separate teams getting upgrades, customizations, superb bodies, ...etc. ...
finally all are returned for separate auctions and the funds raised go directly to HT to support the forum.
details to be determined by participants before beginning and pics plus build details appear here during the build.
not so much a competition as a way to allow more to participate and everyone to enjoy the processes.

ideas ?

you want ideas?

LOL


----------



## partspig (Mar 12, 2003)

A couple ideas here gents, for 6 bucks you could possibly get as many as three mailings, sending the cars first class. The Xmas exchange uses Priority Mail, which costs about 6 bucks. Secondly, good idea AL, but I would have a resin caster make the bodies for the teams, so they all get to start with the same body and chassis. And have the teams picked, like we did when we chose up sides for a ball game. Just ideas, I'm throwing around here.. pig


----------



## torredcuda (Feb 1, 2004)

alpink said:


> ideas?
> how about some 'team build' Gypsy type builds.
> for instance, I donate 5 NOS t-jet chassis after the teams are assembled.
> they then travel through those separate teams getting upgrades, customizations, superb bodies, ...etc. ...
> ...


I like the idea of selling the cars to help support this site.Has anyone done a fundraising biuld before?


----------



## alpink (Aug 22, 2010)

http://www.hobbytalk.com/bbs1/showthread.php?t=290038&highlight=gypsy

like this?


----------



## eastside johnny (May 13, 2008)

old blue said:


> Just a question from someone who has not participated in the Christmas exchange *because I can never part with my slot cars.*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Just build twins, one to send & one to keep!


----------



## tjd241 (Jan 25, 2004)

eastside johnny said:


> Just build twins, one to send & one to keep!


Johnny... Are those silicone tires on the rears? The treaded ones?


----------



## eastside johnny (May 13, 2008)

tjd241 said:


> Johnny... Are those silicones tires on the rears? The treaded ones?


They are rubber....(not RTV silicon) ...I have several pairs & I'm not sure where they came from. They've been around here in my stash for years but they are an exact fit for the T-Jet Hot Rod wheels. I always thought that they were original Aurora tires for the Hot Rod rims but I couldn't swear to it. They seemed to be _just right_ for the coupes tho...


----------



## tjd241 (Jan 25, 2004)

*Nice Pairs EJ.....*



eastside johnny said:


> They are rubber....(not RTV silicon) ...I have several pairs & I'm not sure where they came from. They've been around here in my stash for years


They look perfect on these 2 beauties. :thumbsup: I have a couple pairs myself of rubber-ish ones and some in silicone with a slight tread and full side profile. It's the realistic side profile that makes these look so good and whatever you put them on ends up looking even better. I had gotten the sili's from Joe C at NJ Nostalgia Hobby. Supplier stopped making them .


----------



## Ralphthe3rd (Feb 24, 2011)

*Treaded tires, make 'em yerself !*

Hey Nuther Dave, I made some nice treaded tires out of some sweet looking silicone tires i had made by Tabcomary. His sidewalls looked like the old style M&H Racing slicks... He first made the tires(which are EXTRA TALL for Tuffy Rear Wheels) in a Hard compound, which when chucked up on a dowel to true, I found that using a Coarse Sharp File, I could groove the tires extremely well. I later got a softer compound and didn't even bother to mess with those tires, but the Harder compound ones grooved up really nice and actually provided BETTER traction than when they were just mere Slicks !
I'll see if I can take some pix showing the tread... cannot promise it will show up well, but I'll try ?


----------



## Ralphthe3rd (Feb 24, 2011)

*(off topic)Home Grooved Tread on silicone...*

Here's a pic showing what you can do with a sharp coarse file, a dowel rod, and a simple electric drill. The tires were special custom cast pieces from Tabcomary, who did these up in the Special Tall Tuffy size I requested. But I grooved some of the Tread on the prototype Hard Compound ones myself.


----------



## slotcarman12078 (Oct 3, 2008)

I like 'em!!! The tread makes a world of difference!! :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------

